# credit card - refund



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I am writing on behalf of my girlfriend.

SHe bought 4 x Michael Jackson tickets when they went on sale on her credit card.

We have opted for the refund, due to going on holiday

Te money has now been refunded back to the credit card.

How do we take the money from the credit card and place it into her bank account, as she says she can't do it?

If it helps she is with HSBC

Thanks for any help

Rich


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Surely she can't? It will just be deducted of the outstanding balance on the card. If that is £0 it'll be offset against future purchases on the card.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

The only way to do it would be go to a ATM, draw the money out on the Credit Card and pay lots of interest, then put the money into her bank account. Though why you want to put money from the credit card into a bank account I'm not sure of!


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Balance on credit car was 0
Paid for Tickets so now it's - (price of tickets)
ONe month later she pays off the bill in full (balance 0 again)

Now having not used her card since, she has a balance of + Ticket value

So wants that money to be placed into her bank account

IF that makes better sense?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i take it the card is now in credit so showing plus figures


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i had the same problem i set it up as a paypal account an transfered the money that way it took a couple of weeks the card company wouldnt give me it in a cheque


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Contact the card company and ask if they can transfer the money, if not just spend on the card is cleared


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

That's correct - so wants to remove that money so credit card balance bcomes 0 again


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

rich-hill said:


> That's correct - so wants to remove that money so credit card balance bcomes 0 again


The lowest cost option is to use the (-) debit until the excess is exhausted, if you withdraw it as cash then you will be charged a handling fee something like 3% £3 minimum.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Leave it on the card so it gets paid off by the credit you have on it, or phone up HSBC and ask them to transfer it.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If it's in credit phone the bank and they'll transfer to the current account if the card has an outstanding balance then it's tough..


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

They will send you a cheque if you ask them.


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

phone HSBC if a card is in credit they will transfer to a HSBC acc for free but can take a few days I have had it happen before very easy to do


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

It's about time the OP updated if the refund was sucessful or not . Please


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Sorry i do apologise, yes the refund was successful, thanks all for advice


----------

